# Goodbye, Tiger Stadium



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I was in Michigan this week for a funeral and decided on my way back to Texas to go to one more. On the way to the airport, my brother drove me to Michigan and Trumbull to say goodbye one last time to one of my most favorite ballparks ever.

Goodbye, my friend.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Cool pics Tony...

Sorry about your stadium man...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I actually like when the O's played there. I loved the short left and right fields (a lot of HR's).


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Went to countless games there, I didn't know it was being demolished this soon. One of the last fond memories I have of Detroit, of course I will never forget the J.L. Hudson Thanksgiving parades standing on Woodward Ave.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I went to a couple of games at Tiger Stadium with a buddy a few years ago. We made a special trip to Detroit, wanting to see some games there before it was gone. Cool place.

We were walking through an old brick tunnel near home plate, saying, _Ty Cobb walked through this tunnel._ Now that's baseball.

Thanks for the post, tfederov. :righton:


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

I went to one of the last games there. Talk about the sense of history! It's a real shame to see these old ball parks go. Now I know how the old-timers felt when Ebbets Field and the like came down.

Great pics.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice old stadium, but I don't think anyone who sat behind one of those pillars is going to miss it.

I wonder if they're going to save the wood. For my birthday last year my wife got me a nice pen made out of the wood from a seat from Memorial Stadium in Baltimore. I like the pen, but I keep telling her is smells like "butt".


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Ken S said:


> Nice old stadium, but I don't think anyone who sat behind one of those pillars is going to miss it.
> 
> I wonder if they're going to save the wood. For my birthday last year my wife got me a nice pen made out of the wood from a seat from Memorial Stadium in Baltimore. I like the pen, but I keep telling her is smells like "butt".


:lol:

I did get a pair of seats from the ballpark and I have a wood arm rest from a seat in the Tiger Den section. I'd have tried to get more but it just wasn't financially okay to do at the time. Besides, I don't think my wife would let me put a clubhouse urinal in the family room.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Having been to Tiger Stadium for games four times in a 10 year span......its actually nice to see that place leveled...now if they only could reach out and get more of the rest of the neighborhood to do the same - quite the marginal area of town...

Tiger Stadium itself was OK, but it it's location was scary at times, especially for night games.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Having been to Tiger Stadium for games four times in a 10 year span......its actually nice to see that place leveled...now if they only could reach out and get more of the rest of the neighborhood to do the same - quite the marginal area of town...
> 
> Tiger Stadium itself was OK, but it it's location was scary at times, especially for night games.


But the history.... they're killing one of the oldest ballparks in the country. I'll give you the area is scary. Heck, it was scary in the daytime! It's just a shame that they couldn't do something to save the entire park.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

It's a sad, sad time. :crying_sa 

There was nothing like walking down the ramp and out into the open air as the stadium revealed itself.  

They should have built a museum building around Tiger Stadium to enclose it, not tear it down. :grrr:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tfederov said:


> But the history.... they're killing one of the oldest ballparks in the country. I'll give you the area is scary. Heck, it was scary in the daytime! It's just a shame that they couldn't do something to save the entire park.


I know what you mean on both fronts. It was kinda sad to see County Stadium torn down in Milwaukee years ago when I was there in favor of building Miller Park (an incredible place).....but we gotta move on sometimes....


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

You know I'm a fan of Tiger Stadium Tony.

While CoPa is nice, I'm going to miss it. I had a chance to stop by there on Friday afternoon (8/8/8) while in town for my Dad's 70th birthday.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

It really is a shame. Everyone remembers their first and the first Major League game I ever saw was there. I have nothing but the fondest memories of the place. Great pictures Tony. Sad to see her go.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I wonder who the gent is smiling in one of the photos....


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

He's the super-ultra, uber-cool chick magnet of the year.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tfederov said:


> He's the super-ultra, uber-cool chick magnet of the year.


Someone other than you then, huh....? 

My mistake.... :lol:


----------



## todbnla (Aug 2, 2008)

Whew, you scared me for a moment I though your were talking about "_Death Valley_" aka *Tiger Stadium*, home of the *LSU Tigers*....sorry for your stadium loss.


----------

